# Abudhabi VISA issuance delay(After Security Cleanrance)



## yestee

Hello all

I am an Indian. An Engineer.I am experiencing a great delay in my Visa isssuance after it was filed on Feb4th 2015 . I used to work in UAE for past 4 years now. I Re-signed from a MNC job after the new HR said "OK" after necessary Govt.approvals and medical tests.
The new Company is from ADNOC group.

1.Interview date - 1st Sep.2014
2.Job Offer date - 22nd Sep.2014
3.Acceptance - 23rd Sep 2014
4.Complete documents submission - 08Oct.2014
5.Government approvals & medical test clearance results OK - 30th Nov. 2014. 
( please mind here that they used the term "Government approvals" instead of "Security clearance" .These 2 terms means the same or both are 2 different processes ?? )
6. Resignation from employer - 2ndDec.2014.
7. After relieving from ex- employer, submitted my Visa cancellation paper to the new HR - on Feb4th2015.
8. Meanwhile i exited UAE according to the requirement of ex- employer on - 
5th Feb.2015
9. New Work entry permit VISA applied on 5th Feb.2015.

Ever since i am waiting for the Visa. It has been close to 40 days now.I was initially told that it should not take more than 1 week.

My Questions :

i. Both Security clearance and Govt. approval are same ??

ii. Say if both are different , can i assume that my SC was successful , since my VISA is filed already ? or not necessarily need to be ?

iii. Possibility of ViSa rejection by the Abudhabi immigration department after SC is done?

iv. Is there any other process been carried out by the Immigration Department after the HR filed the Visa papers ? 

iv. Please state the reasons as told by your respective HR s. Will be useful for me.

Anybody undergoing the same situation as mine ?

Thanks and Regards

Yestee


----------



## abdul1987

Hi..
I am also waiting for Abu Dhabi employment visa for Semi Government company from lat 10 days. But in my case i m still in UAE. 
I have also same doubt as your about immigration department reject visa after getting security clearance.
You got any reply from your HR?
My HR told me that some upgrade is going on in immigration department system and that's the reason it is delay.


----------



## yestee

Hi Abdul1987

Thanks for your reply.

My HR did not give me a proper reason for the delay. Thats why i was a bit worried. If "system upgradation" is the actual reason then i am feeling a bit relieved of tensions. 

I strongly feel a proper valid explanation has to be stated for such huge delays by the Immigration Department. Managing a family without an income for 2 months is very difficult.

Hope yours is a Govt.Sector job too ? 

Yestee


----------



## abdul1987

Yes mine also govt. Sector and my HR also mention necessary govt. approval received. 

Yes i am also worried because last month my friend got visa in 4 days and in my case it delay for 10 days. I am also trying to find out up gradation is real reason or HR only making fool to me. And also HR mention that don't leave the country, these dialogue making me little bit worry.


----------



## yestee

Dear Abdul 

I have started to get replies from people facing similar situations like us. Some of them say the same reason as told by you.This proves that there is a delay from immigration dept.only. 

I hope this will be recovered very soon. 
My sincere advise is not to leave the country at this situation. 

I guess you have applied from transfer of sponsorship from one employer to another ??

In my case , i did not apply for this transfer. I cancelled the old visa and exited as needed by the old employer.
So i am stuck sitting in my home town, leaving my family back in UAE for almost 2 months now. I was told that i cannot even fly to UAE on a Visit Visa to be with my family atleast, as there is a Visa application already pending for me.

Hope everything is sorted out for us at the earliest. God bless us.

Yestee


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> Yes mine also govt. Sector and my HR also mention necessary govt. approval received.
> 
> Yes i am also worried because last month my friend got visa in 4 days and in my case it delay for 10 days. I am also trying to find out up gradation is real reason or HR only making fool to me. And also HR mention that don't leave the country, these dialogue making me little bit worry.


Hi Abdul

Your friend is so lucky to have his/her visa within 4 days. I've been waiting for a month now and still no news. I am hoping to receive some good news today or within this week. Hoping for the same as you and Yestee. God bless us.

Tjheart


----------



## abdul1987

tjheart said:


> Hi Abdul
> 
> Your friend is so lucky to have his/her visa within 4 days. I've been waiting for a month now and still no news. I am hoping to receive some good news today or within this week. Hoping for the same as you and Yestee. God bless us.
> 
> Tjheart


Guys,
If any one will get any information related to visa please let me know.


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> Guys,
> If any one will get any information related to visa please let me know.


Hi All,

Just to share. I spoke to my PRO just now and she shared that there are issues with the Immigration system which Immigration informed them that most likely will be fixed by tomorrow. I am praying that once it's fixed, all our visa will be approved immediately! God bless us!

Praying with all of you,
TJheart


----------



## abdul1987

tjheart said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to share. I spoke to my PRO just now and she shared that there are issues with the Immigration system which Immigration informed them that most likely will be fixed by tomorrow. I am praying that once it's fixed, all our visa will be approved immediately! God bless us!
> 
> Praying with all of you,
> TJheart


TJHeart
Thanks for the information.


----------



## yestee

Dear TjHeart

Thanks for sharing the info. Let us hope for the best. 

Yestee


----------



## abdul1987

Hello Guys,
1 Hr back I received my visa and hope u guys will receive ur visa soon


----------



## yestee

Dear Abdul

My best wishes and thanks for updating us with the info. Pleasure to get acquainted with you. 

Best of luck for your endeavour.

Yestee


----------



## yestee

Dear Abdul

Also please let me know if your PRO visited the immigration office personaly today which helped to get your Visa ? If so, i can request mine to do the same. 

Also, did you get your Entry permit by Email from your HR ? 

Your reply will be helpful.

Dear Tjheart

Any updates from your end ?

Thanks.

Yestee


----------



## abdul1987

My HR call me on my mble and send copy by mail.
I am coordinating with HR only.


----------



## newtoUAE_15

Hello All,
I am new to this thread. I am also going under the security clearance. In my case My Interview was done on 10th Feb 2015
Offer yet not received...?
HR has asked me initial documents like photo copy of passport & one page form. I have submitted it 1 Month back. 
Now HR is asking for my copy of Degree Certificate also the Nearest Airport.
I don't know where I am standing in this all process. can any one please guide me and try to understand what will be my next step?
Thank you..!!!


----------



## tjheart

abdul1987 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 1 Hr back I received my visa and hope u guys will receive ur visa soon


Hi Abdul,
You are so lucky! Your prayer has been answered. No news for me yet. 

Hi Yestee,
Still no luck for me.


----------



## tjheart

newtoUAE_15 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this thread. I am also going under the security clearance. In my case My Interview was done on 10th Feb 2015
> Offer yet not received...?
> HR has asked me initial documents like photo copy of passport & one page form. I have submitted it 1 Month back.
> Now HR is asking for my copy of Degree Certificate also the Nearest Airport.
> I don't know where I am standing in this all process. can any one please guide me and try to understand what will be my next step?
> Thank you..!!!


Hi,
May i ask if your employer is from govt sector? What is the position? And also have you signed a letter of intent from them? Letter of offer usually is given after security clearance has been approved. Have you provided your attested document?


----------



## yestee

Hi newtoUAE_15

Sorry about the late reply.

The topic about the Security Clearance followed by Employment Entry permit is detailly explained by a HR under the username "AAlHos1970" in the following thread name "why my UAE security clearance is taking so much time. Its been 4 weeks already darn" . Please scroll down for more threads amd look up for the above.

It is explained by him in detail.

Thanks


----------



## tjheart

yestee said:


> Hi newtoUAE_15
> 
> Sorry about the late reply.
> 
> The topic about the Security Clearance followed by Employment Entry permit is detailly explained by a HR under the username "AAlHos1970" in the following thread name "why my UAE security clearance is taking so much time. Its been 4 weeks already darn" . Please scroll down for more threads amd look up for the above.
> 
> It is explained by him in detail.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Yestee,
Is there any update on your visa? I still dont have any update. 

Tjheart


----------



## yestee

Hi Tjheart 


Received my Visa this morning after long and painful wait.

I am sure you will get it this week too.

Cheers 

Yestee


----------



## newtoUAE_15

tjheart said:


> Hi,
> May i ask if your employer is from govt sector? What is the position? And also have you signed a letter of intent from them? Letter of offer usually is given after security clearance has been approved. Have you provided your attested document?


Thank you for your reply. The company is semi government company and they are offering Mechanical design engineer to me. I haven't sign letter of intent. Is it same as offer letter?
I have not provided attested documents just a scan copy of passport, Degree certificate & one page form. 

Any comments on this will be appreciated.

Thank You..!!!


----------



## tjheart

newtoUAE_15 said:


> Thank you for your reply. The company is semi government company and they are offering Mechanical design engineer to me. I haven't sign letter of intent. Is it same as offer letter?
> I have not provided attested documents just a scan copy of passport, Degree certificate & one page form.
> 
> Any comments on this will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank You..!!!


Hello,
Letter of intent is different from letter of offer. Letter of intent is that they will inform you that they have selected you for the position and is willing to give you the offer subject for certain government approvals and checks. It is not yet a guarantee that you got the job. With regards to the government checks info, please refer to yestee comment for the link. Good luck!

Regards,
Tjheart


----------



## nain

*Hi*

Hi All I am new to this thread.
My case is also similar.
Attended Interview at Abu DHabi in Dec 2014. Employment Visa Applied on 12th April. My PRO keeps on saying it is in process. My worry is when will I get final decision either issue or Rejection of VISA. I visited Abu dhabi for interview , dose it mean that my employment visa will not get rejected.


----------



## ankitgupta.fore

*Abu Dhabi Visa Delayed / rejected*

Hi I am new to this blog. I am facing the same issue of visa rejection. The reason given is that the passport copy is not clear. Has anybody faced the same issue and reapplied. How much time can this take and will it come. I have visited UK on the same passport so I dont know why this is a problem. Please somebody advise on what steps should I take. Should I visit Abu Dhabi on tourist visa and can this help resolve the same. Your reponses and thoghts would be really helpful. 

Please can you share your details so that we can contact each other. 
Thanks Ankit, Gurgaon, India


----------



## Stevesolar

ankitgupta.fore said:


> Hi I am new to this blog. I am facing the same issue of visa rejection. The reason given is that the passport copy is not clear. Has anybody faced the same issue and reapplied. How much time can this take and will it come. I have visited UK on the same passport so I dont know why this is a problem. Please somebody advise on what steps should I take. Should I visit Abu Dhabi on tourist visa and can this help resolve the same. Your reponses and thoghts would be really helpful.
> 
> Please can you share your details so that we can contact each other.
> Thanks Ankit, Gurgaon, India


Hi,
In your post above - you mention that the passport copy was not clear.
Did you travel to UK with a photocopy of your passport?
It sounds like it is simply that you sent a poor photocopy - that the authorities could not read properly.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zzzwaiting

*security clearance*

Hi All,

My husband got a job in one of the university in Abu Dhabi, we are currently here at Dubai working. We have submitted some information form to them they said it would be for the security clearance application, that was June 7 and also mentioned to us that it would take 10 to 14 days.

As we follow up earlier they said that they are still waiting for the security clearance approval.

Question:

1. now a days is it more quicker to apply for security clearance, as I have reading all the comments was way back year ago, I'm wondering if they have improved the system? 

2. Second me and my kids are under my husband sponsorship, do we need to cancel first our visa before he can cancel his current visa, of course after we receive the approval from SC.

3. I am currently working as well and has a labour contract is it possible to cancel my visa without cancelling my labour contract with my employer?

Looking froward for some advice


----------



## summer2015

Hello Yestee

My brother is having same situation as yours and stuck in India. Is there anyway he can talk to you via phone or email to get some suggestions?

Thank you


----------

